# Synthetek Syntherol - Amounts per Muscle Group



## PRIDE

SYNTHETEK SYNTHEROL - Amounts per Muscle Group - Professional Muscle

Scroll down for amounts and protocols for individual muscle groups.


----------



## PRIDE

*Biceps*



Big A said:


> *BICEPS* - inner and outer head. You can feel the `split' in between the two heads of the biceps when you feel with your other hand. Inject on each side of that. If you want to increase the length/thickness of the bicep, inject more in the inner head (closer to your body). If you want to increase the peak, inject more in the outer head.



INJECTING SYNTHOL IN THE BIS. SYNTHEROL BIS INJECTIONS, How To Do Injections, Injection Instructions, Injection Methods, Injection Guide, Injection Photos, Injection Pictures

DAY 01-10 - 1ml per muscle head - 4 injections per day =   40ml
DAY 11-20 - 2ml per muscle head - 4 injections per day =   80ml
DAY 21-30 - 3ml per muscle head - 4 injections per day = 120ml
6 WKS MAINTENANCE - 3ml per muscle head, per week - 12 injections per week = 216ml

TOTAL ML's: 456ml
TOTAL BOTTLES: 5 bottles of Synthetek's Syntherol
TOTAL PINS: 192 pins needed

****The maintenance period breakdown is for all three portions of the muscle heads per arm (upper, middle, lower - outer and inner heads). 
****3ml x 6 areas (upper, middle, lower - outer and inner heads) x 2 arms = 36ml per week x 6wks = 216ml.


----------



## PRIDE

*Triceps*



Big A said:


> *TRICEPS* - You don't need to inject in the outer/horseshoe head, unless it is really lacking behind. You inject in the middle and rear heads of the triceps. Generally, at the back of your arm, the upper portion is the rear head and the lower portion is the middle head, as the two heads overlap each other somewhat.



INJECTING SYNTHOL IN THE TRIS. SYNTHEROL TRIS INJECTIONS, How To Do Injections, Injection Instructions, Injection Methods, Injection Guide, Injection Photos, Injection Pictures

DAY 01-10 - 1ml per muscle head - 4 injections per day =   40ml
DAY 11-20 - 2ml per muscle head - 4 injections per day =   80ml
DAY 21-30 - 3ml per muscle head - 4 injections per day = 120ml
6 WKS MAINTENANCE - 3ml per muscle head, per week - 4 injections per week = 72ml

TOTAL ML's: 312ml
TOTAL BOTTLES: 4 bottles of Synthetek's Syntherol
TOTAL PINS: 144 pins needed

****This breakdown is for the rear two muscle heads only. If injecting the outer muscle head is required, add 1 injection to each day throughout.


----------



## PRIDE

*Deltoids*



Big A said:


> *DELTOIDS* - There are three muscle heads, just inject straight into whatever head is lacking in size.



INJECTING SYNTHOL IN THE DELTS. SYNTHEROL DELTS INJECTIONS, How To Do Injections, Injection Instructions, Injection Methods, Injection Guide, Injection Photos, Injection Pictures

DAY 01-10 - 1ml per muscle head - 6 injections per day =   60ml
DAY 11-20 - 2ml per muscle head - 6 injections per day =  120ml
DAY 21-30 - 3ml per muscle head - 6 injections per day =  180ml
6 WKS MAINTENANCE - 3ml per muscle head, per week - 6 injections per week = 108ml

TOTAL ML's: 468ml
TOTAL BOTTLES: 5 bottles of Synthetek's Syntherol
TOTAL PINS: 216 pins needed

****This breakdown is for all three muscle heads. If only injecting one or two muscle heads, adjust accordingly.


----------



## PRIDE

*Calves*



Big A said:


> *CALVES* - Natural calves, no matter how big the are, have a `flat' look to the muscle. So you want to keep that look, you don't want to have your calves looking round like someone stuck an air hose in there. So, you inject in multiple shots, on the outside edges of the muscle. That will make the calf go outwards, while keeping the flat, natural look.



INJECTING SYNTHOL IN THE CALVES. SYNTHEROL CALVES INJECTIONS, How To Do Injections, Injection Instructions, Injection Methods, Injection Guide, Injection Photos, Injection Pictures

DAY 01-10 - 0.5ml per muscle head - 12 injections per day = 60ml
DAY 11-20 - 1ml per muscle head - 12 injections per day = 120ml
DAY 21-30 - 1.5ml per muscle head - 12 injections per day = 180ml
6 WKS MAINTENANCE - 1.5ml per muscle head, per week - 12 injections per week = 108ml

TOTAL ML's: 468ml
TOTAL BOTTLES: 5 bottles of Synthetek's Syntherol
TOTAL PINS: 432 pins needed

****Remember, you need to inject all 6 locations (outer and inner) on both calves on a daily basis, to maintain a natural look.


----------



## PRIDE

*Quadriceps*



Big A said:


> *QUADRICEPS* - With muscles this large, you need to do multiple daily injections. Where in the biceps you use 1ml per head per day to begin with, on quads you need to start with 1ml per site, 7 sites per quad. That is to avoid the `lumpy' look and keep the quad uniform. Again, to keep the natural look of the thigh, you should inject in the `peak' of the outer quad, injecting along the crest. If the teardrop is lacking, then just inject straight into it, rotating sites daily. I personally don't recommend quad shots, especially teardrop, due to the very high amount of nerves in the area.



INJECTING SYNTHOL IN THE QUADS. SYNTHEROL QUADS INJECTIONS, How To Do Injections, Injection Instructions, Injection Methods, Injection Guide, Injection Photos, Injection Pictures

DAY 01-10 - 1ml per muscle head - 14 injections per day = 140ml
DAY 11-20 - 2ml per muscle head - 14 injections per day = 280ml
DAY 21-30 - 3ml per muscle head - 14 injections per day = 420ml
6 WKS MAINTENANCE - 3ml per muscle head, per week - 14 injections per week = 252ml

TOTAL ML's: 1092ml
TOTAL BOTTLES: 11 bottles of Synthetek's Syntherol
TOTAL PINS: 508 pins needed


----------



## PRIDE

*Pectorals*



Big A said:


> *PECTORALS* - pecs are a very large, 'flat' type of muscle. As such, the injections have to cover the entire area of the muscle, to 'lift' it at the same time, otherwise a lumpy look will result. I recommend three rows of three shots per pec per day.



INJECTING SYNTHOL IN THE PECS. SYNTHEROL PECS INJECTIONS, How To Do Injections, Injection Instructions, Injection Methods, Injection Guide, Injection Photos, Injection Pictures

DAY 01-10 - 0.5ml per muscle head - 18 injections per day = 90ml
DAY 11-20 - 1ml per muscle head - 18 injections per day = 180ml
DAY 21-30 - 1.5ml per muscle head - 18 injections per day = 270ml
6 WKS MAINTENANCE - 1.5ml per muscle head, per week - 18 injections per week = 162ml

TOTAL ML's: 702ml
TOTAL BOTTLES: 8 bottles of Synthetek's Syntherol
TOTAL PINS: 648 pins needed


----------



## PRIDE

*Abdominals*



Big A said:


> *ABDOMINALS* - Make sure that you are lean enough to see the individual muscles clearly so you do not miss the muscle and inject into the fat or in the adjoining tissue.



INJECTING SYNTHOL IN THE ABS. SYNTHEROL ABS INJECTIONS, How To Do Injections, Injection Instructions, Injection Methods, Injection Guide, Injection Photos, Injection Pictures

DAY 01-10 - 1ml per muscle head - 6 injections per day =   60ml
DAY 11-20 - 2ml per muscle head - 6 injections per day = 120ml
DAY 21-30 - 3ml per muscle head - 6 injections per day = 180ml
6 WKS MAINTENANCE - 3ml per muscle head, per week - 6 injections per week = 108ml

TOTAL ML's: 468ml
TOTAL BOTTLES: 5 bottles of Synthetek's Syntherol
TOTAL PINS: 216 pins needed


----------



## PRIDE

*Trapezius*



Big A said:


> *TRAPEZIUS* - Inject straight down, directly into the 'peak' of the trap muscle head, daily.



INJECTING SYNTHOL IN THE TRAPS. SYNTHEROL TRAPS INJECTIONS, How To Do Injections, Injection Instructions, Injection Methods, Injection Guide, Injection Photos, Injection Pictures

DAY 01-10 - 1ml per muscle head - 2 injections per day = 20ml
DAY 11-20 - 2ml per muscle head - 2 injections per day = 40ml
DAY 21-30 - 3ml per muscle head - 2 injections per day = 60ml
6 WKS MAINTENANCE - 3ml per muscle head, per week - 2 injections per week = 36ml

TOTAL ML's: 156ml
TOTAL BOTTLES: 2 bottles of Synthetek's Syntherol
TOTAL PINS: 72 pins needed


----------



## K1

Good thread...Always good to have a breakdown to go by.....


----------



## J4CKT

Definitely. A lot of people will benefit from this.


----------



## K1

J4CKT said:


> Definitely. A lot of people will benefit from this.



:yeahthat:


----------



## PRIDE

///


----------



## PRIDE

I figure I'll bump this up top for those interested in Synthetek's Free Syntherol Cycle give-a-way!!


----------



## *FORGE*

PRIDE. said:


> I figure I'll bump this up top for those interested in Synthetek's Free Syntherol Cycle give-a-way!!



Great thread and great reason to bump it!


----------



## PRIDE

:yeahthat:


----------



## ProFIT

Good thread for anyone looking for information on Syntherol use!


----------



## tim.yfloyd

Thanks for taking the time to write this up! Synthetek's Syntherol is the #1 SEO on the planet!


----------

